# Themes unter SUSE 8.2 installieren



## Taigatrommel (16. September 2003)

Hallo,

habe mir ein sehr schönes MAC OS Theme heruntergeladen. Aber kann es einfach nicht installieren. Wie macht man so etwas?
Besten Dank für die Tipps.


----------



## Habenix (17. September 2003)

schau mal unter http://www.kde-look.org 

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Sway (17. September 2003)

Ich weiss leider nicht wo die KDE Themes stecken. KDE benutzt doch sicher qt Oder?

Aber die meissten Programme nutzen ja GTK 1.2 oder GTK2+. Da speicherst du die Themes in /usr/share/themes ab. Es gibts dann 2 Tools, die sich gtk-theme-switch und gtk-theme-switch2 nennen. Da kannst du nun die Themes wechseln und auch die Schriftart anpassen (wenn du das wünscht).

Ob SUSE die beiden Programme startmäßig bei hat, oder es andere nutzt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Aber die gtk-theme-switch ist universal einsetzbar, also nicht Distri abhängig. 

Außerdem hat mal oft ne ReadMe bei den Themes dabei. Da steht drin wie man es zu installieren/einrichten hat.


----------

